# Amelia Island and Fort Clinch Questions



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone fish Amelia Island and Fort Clinch? I fished it last Spring for the first time. We were there Feb and March. Feb was a little raw and not many people out. We surf fished the ocean side once in March and ran into some whiting. I found access to one of the tidal creeks for inshore a few times and caught a couple of awesome reds in March. We had to leave but I heard the surf action picks up in April. How is the surf in November? We’re thinking of making a couple week trip in Nov. But I was looking at the maps and wondered how the Western fishing access in Fort Clinch that boarders on the Amelia River is. From the shore is there any red fish action as the tide is coming in or out on the Amelia River access. Thinking of November now. Will worry about late Winter and Spring when the time comes. Would you use surf gear on the river access at Fort Clinch or just inshore gear? What about the Cumberland Sound access at Fort Clinch?


----------



## jledebur (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Bob - we've only been fishing NE FL coast since last spring, but this is an excellent resource for info on fishing the island:http://amelia-island-fishing.com/


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

jledebur said:


> Hey Bob - we've only been fishing NE FL coast since last spring, but this is an excellent resource for info on fishing the island:http://amelia-island-fishing.com/


Hey thanks. I'd already checked that website, it's a little dated but still informative and have it bookmarked. I see on your other post you were on the Amelia River side of Fort Clinch. I want to try there. That Amelia website says that river west side access is closed except for campers but on the Fort Clinch website it doesn't say it is restricted. I'm going down in Nov and if we don't just stay through then go down again late Winter - early Spring


----------



## Fishin Bennie (May 1, 2009)

Should be lots of nice whiting and pompano in the surf around in Nov.Also near the St Marys inlet, nice reds.Try Nassau sound since you are near. Goggle it. Just south of of Amelia Is


----------

